# Genau! vs. Richtig!



## davlar

Muy buenas a todos/as.

Me gustaría hacer una consulta sobre estas dos palabras. Mi pregunta es si se pueden usar indistintamente o por el contrario existe algun matiz.
Mi experiencia personal es que en el trabajo, la gente usa más "genau" cuando una persona escucha a su interlocutor a modo de asentir o que está de acuerdo con lo que dice. Y por el contrario he visto usar "richtig" más en una situación donde alguien le ha hecho un comentario a otra persona y esta respondio como si dijera "tienes razón!!" como si fuera sorpresa. Es el único matiz que he cogido. Quizás ustedes sepan orientarme a cuando usar una u otra.

Muchas gracias.

Grüße,

davlar.


----------



## uress

No, no se pueden siempre. Como una respuesta (con una palabra solo) se pueden muchas veces.


----------



## osa_menor

Pienso,  como afirmación verbal, en una sola palabra, son sinónimos. 
El uso del uno u otro depende de la edad y de las costumbres del hablante. No me acuerdo que mi madre usara "genau" (como afirmación de una sola palabra), mientras que mis hijos lo usan frecuentemente. 
Es muy "de moda" hoy en día afirmar con "genau". Yo uso más "Das stimmt!".


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Muy buenas a todos/as.
> 
> Me gustaría hacer una consulta sobre estas dos palabras. Mi pregunta es si se pueden usar indistintamente o por el contrario existe algun matiz.
> Mi experiencia personal es que en el trabajo, la gente usa más "genau" cuando una persona escucha a su interlocutor a modo de asentir o que está de acuerdo con lo que dice. Y por el contrario he visto usar "richtig" más en una situación donde alguien le ha hecho un comentario a otra persona y esta respondio como si dijera "tienes razón!!" como si fuera sorpresa. Es el único matiz que he cogido. Quizás ustedes sepan orientarme a cuando usar una u otra.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> davlar.



En principio, tienes razón. "Como si fuera sorpresa", no. Tiene un matiz ... te lo ilustro con un ejemplo: una maestra de primaria que conozco suele decir siempre "richtig!" donde los otros dicen "genau"... debe ser por deformación profesional de tener que calificar todo como correcto o falso y este hecho mosquea bastante a un amigo, médico de profesión, al que no le gusta que _nadie_ le diga que lo que él dice está bien o mal.
En resumen: estoy de acuerdo con osa_menor; depende de cada uno; algunas personas incluso usan "genau" al final de una frase o un párrafo de su discurso, como muletilla completamente absurda, como dándose la razón de lo que acaban de decir; para mí personalmente el "richtig" es un poco más conflictivo porque también puede iniciar un "pero": Ja, ja, richtig, aber ...
Saludos.


----------



## uress

Genau es algo como on muy forte si para mi. Y richtig? No lo digo mucho. Si lo uso lo digo como Alemanita, "Ja,/Schon richtig, aber..." o cuando algien pregunta "Richtig?/Richtig so?" o algo similar. Usar "Richtig!" en lugar de "Genau!" es para mi como ser de mi abuela.


----------



## osa_menor

uress said:


> Usar "Richtig!" en lugar de "Genau!" es para mi como ser de mi abuela.


Richtig!


----------



## davlar

Disculpen pero al final he perdido el hilo. Entonces ¿ambas palabras son sinónimos?
Según comentaba uress puedes parecer una abuela pero aún así ¿Siempre que use genau puedo usar richtig?

Otra pregunta...¿Si alguien me hace una pregunta como yo estoy haciendo y tengo que decirle que lo que me ha preguntado es correcto, puedo responderle genau o richtig?
Es decir: 
- "Das ist dein Auto, oder?"
- "Richtig"

Vielen Dank.

Grüße,

davlar.


----------



## uress

Como ya he dicho  en parte sinonimos.

"Das ist *dein *Auto, oder?" o "*Das *ist dein Auto, oder?" o "Das ist dein Auto, *oder*?"?
_Pero "Das ist dein *Auto*, oder?" existe tambien _


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> ¿Siempre que use genau puedo usar richtig?


Siempre que uses "_Genau!_" puedes usar "_Richtig!_".


----------



## davlar

Persona uress no me entero muy si es una broma. No entendí tu respuesta.
Agradezco sus respuestas. Tan solo me gustaría si podrian contestarme a la segunda parte de la pregunta donde preguntaba si se puede contestar richtig a la pregunta "Das ist dein Auto, oder?"

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> (...) me gustaría si podrian contestarme a la segunda parte de la pregunta donde preguntaba si se puede contestar richtig a la pregunta "Das ist dein Auto, oder?"
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Puedes decir: "Ja", "Genau", "Richtig", "Stimmt".


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Alemanita.

Un saludo,

davlar.


----------



## elroy

uress said:


> Genau es algo como on muy forte si para mi.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


>


"Genau" es algo así como un "sí" muy fuerte para mí.


----------



## elroy

Danke! Das hätte ich wohl sonst nicht entziffern können, vor allem wegen dem fehlenden ´ bei "sí".


----------

